# DD Direct+



## jyotiranjanpanda (May 27, 2005)

*Hi...
May i know currently what number of channels are provided by DD Direct+. And What r the Channels....

Regards,*


----------



## dinesh_singh (May 27, 2005)

about 47+15 radio channels


----------



## jyotiranjanpanda (May 27, 2005)

May i know the channel details.....



			
				dinesh_singh said:
			
		

> about 47+15 radio channels


----------



## mr_356 (May 28, 2005)

dinesh_singh said:
			
		

> about 47+15 radio channels



...47 channels    i m geting only 35 + 14 radio channels

...which settopbox and dish u use?


----------



## aadipa (May 28, 2005)

DD Direct+ channels

DD SPORTS
Aaj Tak
DD News
DD Lok Sabha
DD Rajya Sabha
Jain TV
BBC World
Headlines Today
TV 9(Telgu)
ZEE MUSIC
B4U MUSIC 
MH1 MUSIC
DD Kashmir
DD PUNJABI
DD BHARATHI
DD SAPTHAGIRI
DD BANGLA
DD NORTH EAST
DD GUJARATI
DD SAHYADRI
DD ORIYA
DD CHANDANA
DD PODIGAI(Tamil)
DD MALAYALAM
DD Gyandarshan
Zee Smile
DD 1
DD India
Star Utsav
ETC PUNJABI
AKASH BANGLA
ETV MARATHI
SUN TV(Tamil)
KAIRALI (Malyalee)

I am not sure about list, got it from Zee's site. Any user pls cofirm.


----------



## rajas (May 28, 2005)

DD DIRECT+

*Doordarshan Channels:*
DD-National DD-News DD-Sports DD-India DD-Bharati DD-Bangla DD-Chandana DD-Gujarati DD-Kashir DD-Malayalam DD-North East DD-Oriya DD-Podhigai DD-Punjabi DD-Sahayadri DD-Sapthagiri DD-Gyandarshan DD-Lok Sabha and DD-Rajya Sabha

*Private Channels*
Sun TV, Star Utsav, MH1, Jain TV, Akash Bangla, Kairali, BBC World, ETC Punjabi, Smile TV, Zee Music, Aaj Tak, Headlines Today, TV9 & ETV Marathi

*Radio Channels*
AIR Gujrati, AIR Kannada, AIR Bangla, AIR Hindi, AIR NE, AIR Punjabi, Vividh Bharati, AIR Tamil, AIR Tegu, AIR Marathi, FM Rainbow & FM Gold


Want more!!!    Chk HERE


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 28, 2005)

Umm... You should read This  ...


----------



## rohanbee (May 28, 2005)

Aren't all Dth providers supposed to offer all channels...................like star, zee etc. Ir-respective of wether you are with dd-direct, dish tv or the soon to be coming Tata-Star's sky tv??


----------



## aadipa (May 28, 2005)

In India, DTH is currently provided by DD and Zee only.

And since, Sony and Star groups are not on DTH, you cannot receive those channels (Sony, SET MAX, Star Plus, Star News, etc) till they are available on DTH.

But once they are available, you can get them by paying to those DTH provider providing those channels, irrespective of your current DTH provider.

You just pay for the packages. *But you can only pay if they are there to sell*


----------



## expertno.1 (May 28, 2005)

aadipa is right 
i am using dd direct +

but u will not get any star group channels

it will be launched soon as told by tata and Dish Tv

but u will have to pay for it

I have a Gardiners set top box which is best


visit here
*www.ddinews.com/DTH/FAQ
*www.dishtvindia.com/


----------



## rajzoo1 (May 28, 2005)

Tata group is on the way to launch their DTH service soon


----------



## mr_356 (May 29, 2005)

i have not fix number of channels.
ones (when i setup) there were 35 and than after  there were 38 with* zee trendz* and *alpha gujarati*
and know there are only 34 
any one know reason behind this?


----------



## expertno.1 (May 29, 2005)

i will explain it
for dth broadcasting there are two ways of broadcasting

1) - Encrypted format which can only be understood by a card similar to the computers encryption with password .  such as conex 
this protection is favoured by paid dth services like 
Dish Tv

2) - Unecryped- Any settop box without any suitable card can view as you can view an unencrypted or unhidden folder in windows explorer

thirdly , 

all the dth services in India are on the Satellite
NSS6 

both dd direct+ and Dishtv both are on NSS 6

they broadcast from there

so sometimes these encryptions are temporarily
disabled by the satellite and then it becomes unencrypted and you can view the channel

but when the satellite works fine the channel is no longer seen due to encryption

i have seen even the paid channels like Zee Tv , 
Premier and Action Cinema , CT network,ETC music

which worked only for 10-15 minutes and after that gone !

so betetr look at your tv and u may find some pay channels which can be viewed for 10 minutes


----------



## nikhil (May 29, 2005)

this dd dth is good in the sense that it's free...u only pay for the hardware and the installation charges(if any)..plu u also get alot of free channels...for free stuff it good u can get to watch 1 to 3 movies per day which isn't bad...no recurring expenses dude..got one myself a few back..no regrets...good reception in my area(dvd quality)there aren't many choice for buying the different companys setup boxes..but the one i got is good


----------



## bendre123 (Jun 9, 2005)

dd direct provide provides various channel.
it include all the doordarshan channels,pogo,disney movie,dd sport and some of regional channel.
it does not include pay channel like zee, star, sony


----------



## sagsall4u (Jun 9, 2005)

these channels are crap how do you watch it


----------



## selva1966 (Jun 9, 2005)

Is it not hearing radio channels in TV will consume more electricity?


----------



## aadipa (Jun 9, 2005)

selva1966 said:
			
		

> Is it not hearing radio channels in TV will consume more electricity?



Very true...

But if you want to hear and radio signal in your area is not good, you don't have any option.


----------



## mr_356 (Jun 12, 2005)

selva1966 said:
			
		

> Is it not hearing radio channels in TV will consume more electricity?



...It is not necessary.
You can give audio output direct to your music system from STB...


----------

